# Towing with an SUV



## Dean Carlson (Mar 17, 2006)

Has anyone towed a 6500lb travel trailer with an SUV, if so, did it work out ok?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2006)

Towing with an SUV

No but, I would not recomend.  What kind of SUV?


----------



## hertig (Mar 19, 2006)

Towing with an SUV

6500 pounds is a bit high for a 1/2 ton vehicle although might be possible, depending on many variables.  3/4 ton vehicle might be ok.


----------

